# Excel - Diagramm-Achse(n) formatieren



## Jelduin (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Folgendes: Ich habe einen Datensatz über ein gesamtes Jahr mit Tageswerten. Die Tage sind durchnummeriert von 1 bis 365. Nun habe ich mehrere Diagramme erstellt, die x-Achse besitzt somit diese Werte (1-365). Das Hauptintervall habe ich mit 30 festgesetzt, so dass quasi die Monate ersichtlich sind (Januar 1-30, Februar 31-60, usw.). Das ist natürlich nur beinahe korrekt.
Gibts eine Möglichkeit die Achse so zu formatieren dass Excel mir die Monatsnamen im Diagramm anzeigt ohne die aus der Datenquelle zu beziehen?
Versucht hab ichs dann mit einer benutzerdefinierten Einstellung "MMM", somit ist der Wert "0" als Jan, "31" als Jan, "59" als Feb usw. gekennzeichnet. Das kommt dem ja schon sehr nahe, allerdings sind so einelne Werte auf der x-Achse beschriftet und nicht die jeweiligen Intervalle sprich Monate.
Wie bekomm' ich das noch hin?

Danke im Voraus.
J.


----------



## Leola13 (5. Juni 2007)

Hai,

unter deine Tage (1 - 365) die Monate schreiben, im passenden Abstand, evtl. Zellen verbinden, Diagramm anklicken, Menüpunkt Diagramm, Datenquelle, bei Beschrigtung der X-Achse die Monate auswählen.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jelduin (5. Juni 2007)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Ja Du hast mich richtig verstanden. Dein Lösungsvorschlag ist machbar, aber ich dachte es würde einfacher gehen durch entsprechende Angaben bei der Achsen-Formatierung.

[Edit:]
Ich hab das jetzt mal gemäß Deinem Vorschlag ausprobiert, allerdings scheint es so auch nicht zu gehen.
Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche wie wenn ich oben genanntes mache:


> Versucht hab ichs dann mit einer benutzerdefinierten Einstellung "MMM", somit ist der Wert "0" als Jan, "31" als Jan, "59" als Feb usw. gekennzeichnet. Das kommt dem ja schon sehr nahe, allerdings sind so einelne Werte auf der x-Achse beschriftet und nicht die jeweiligen Intervalle sprich Monate.


Ich möchte aber, dass die Monatsnamen über das gesamte Intervall geschrieben stehen und nicht jeweils am Beginn.


----------

